# Baked Beans



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

*Yummy Bake Beans to Can*
Here is a recipe!

Baked Beans

2 quarts dried navy beans (2 pounds)
2 tsp. salt
1 pound salt pork or ham cut into small chunks or hot dog chunks
3 large onions, diced
1 1/3 cup brown sugar
3 tsp. salt (I used less, due to my blood pressure)
1/2 cup mustard
1 1/3 cup molasses

Cover beans with 6 quarts water; let stand 12 to 18 hours in a cool place. (I let mine soak overnight.) Drain. Cover beans with 6 quarts water and add tsp. salt; bring to boil. Reduce heat. Cover and simmer until skins begin to crack. Drain, reserving liquid. Put beans back into pot and add rest of the ingredients and mix well. Add back 8 cups of the bean liquid. May add water to make up the 8 cups if you don't have enough bean juice left. Mix well. Put beans into baking dishes or bean pots. Cover and bake at 350 for 3 hours. Add water if needed to keep beans soupy. Let cool alittle while while getting jars ready. Pack hot beans and sauce inot jars, leaving 1" head space. Remove air bubbles. Adjust caps and process pints 1 hour and 20 minutes, quarts 1 hour and 35 minutes at 10 pounds pressure. Makes about 14 pints or 7 quarts of Baked Beans.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting! :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. Thank You. :2thumb:


----------

